# My day tomorrow



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

First stop: preventive maintenance jetting from four manholes at a local hospital, involves a grease line and six 8" sewers

Second: excavating company installing an outside clean out on an apt building to give access for my root rat nozzle

Third: another excavating company digging up an apt building sewer owned by local university we need to be there to televise the remaining sewer under a historic brick road

Fourth: preventive maintenance of two grease lines at the same university but different building. One of their dorm kitchens. Again a Jetter job. 

If all goes well (knock on wood) Christmas party with other contractors at a local bar after work. 


Wish me luck. All it's going to take is one snag at a single stop and the day will be FUBAR!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck 
Sound like an adventure


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> First stop: preventive maintenance jetting from four manholes at a local hospital, involves a grease line and six 8" sewers
> 
> Second: excavating company installing an outside clean out on an apt building to give access for my root rat nozzle
> 
> ...











Good thing you have a half day tomorrow.....:laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We need a few half days. I'm tired of cutting checks full of overtime. Makes estimating quarterly payroll taxes beyond my math abilities


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> . All it's going to take is one snag at a single stop and the day will be FUBAR!


You just jinxed yourself!! Good luck with all your projects going today.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got it all done and fit in two additional emergency calls. One at a local grocery store. Very profitable day indeed


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Got it all done and fit in two additional emergency calls. One at a local grocery store. Very profitable day indeed


Its nice when your day works out as planned.


----------

